# Post war double duty fork?



## Ktdinger (May 24, 2020)

Who knows about post war Schwinns with double duty locking forks? Potentially as late as 1954


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2020)

Ktdinger said:


> Who knows about post war Schwinns with double duty locking forks? Potentially as late as 1954



No such animal


----------



## Ktdinger (May 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> No such animal




 Ive been looking up a serial number and it shows up with two dates 1954 and56. Then another has The L code as late as 1960


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2020)

Let's see the whole bike. That doesn't look like a Post war Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2020)

That's a late 41 early 42 BB.


----------



## Ktdinger (May 24, 2020)

I thought my Schwinn belonged to my grandfather back in the 40s. I’m now being told by my uncle my Schwinn was bought in the late 50’s and has been floating around my grandfathers household ever since then my fathers shed since 2001. I was confident it was a pre war but since 5 relatives lived with it for and can account for its whereabouts for the last 60+ years so ‍Idk


----------



## Ktdinger (May 24, 2020)

.


----------



## BFGforme (May 24, 2020)

Pre-war schwinn with double duty fork, cool!!


----------



## Ktdinger (May 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's a late 41 early 42 BB.



Just to clarify BB=Blue bird?


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2020)

Ktdinger said:


> Just to clarify BB=Blue bird?




Bottom Bracket.
You only had that one picture of the bottom bracket at the time. The serial # indicates a late 1941 or early 42. Schwinn's 1942 production was said to be 112,849 units so I'm thinking that's an early 1942 issue. The I series numbered bikes with higher numbers than yours eventually started showing up with black out parts.

Is that chrome under the paint on the fenders?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2020)

Might just be the way I'm seeing it but is that a tall frame? Head tube looks long. @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @cyclingday @markivpedalpusher @mr.cycleplane


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 25, 2020)

Ktdinger said:


> Just to clarify BB=Blue bird?



Does it have a badge


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 25, 2020)

Wow! Pretty cool. Yes- a tall frame and a lot of 'wrong' parts. Wonder what it was like originally-maybe a special order. Could it be a left over girl's double duty someone found and bolted to the men's tall frame? (tall frame men's and girl's have the same head tube size). This might explain it's 'late issue mystery' if not special order.


----------



## Ktdinger (May 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Might just be the way I'm seeing it but is that a tall frame? Head tube looks long. @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @cyclingday @markivpedalpusher @mr.cycleplane



It is


----------



## Ktdinger (May 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Bottom Bracket.
> You only had that one picture of the bottom bracket at the time. The serial # indicates a late 1941 or early 42. Schwinn's 1942 production was said to be 112,849 units so I'm thinking that's an early 1942 issue. The I series numbered bikes with higher numbers than yours eventually started showing up with black out parts.
> 
> Is that chrome under the paint on the fenders?



I’m just not familiar with the acronyms. It’s a Foremost Admiral the badge pic I have will not up load from the cloud. The whole bike was repainted black. The paint underneath looks like a orangish brown on both the fenders, frame and fork. If it were not for family members saying otherwise I never would of considered the possibility of a later date.


----------



## buickmike (May 25, 2020)

It's a rare fork allright. Double rare to actually have something gramps or pop rolled with. It looks like it hasn't been dropped over too many times either.   Memorial day indeed.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2020)

Yep its got some wrong stuff but good bones. Interesting that it has the high flange hub on front. What is the rear hub? If a Morrow it will have a date code on it something like "K4" or "L1". V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2020)

is the rear rim an S-2?


----------



## the tinker (May 25, 2020)

Try some Goof-Off paint remover on that bottom bracket and then the fork. It would be nice to see if the original paints match. If that paint that's on there now can be easily removed, that would be awesome. You could put that bike back the way it was when your grampa had it.


----------



## BFGforme (May 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep its got some wrong stuff but good bones. Interesting that it has the high flange hub on front. What is the rear hub? If a Morrow it will have a date code on it something like "K4" or "L1". V/r Shawn



Had a'40 straight bar ace that came with high flange and lobdells and seen them a bunch so puts it in correct time frame...


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 25, 2020)

19?? Foremost Admiral | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Have had this in the shed since 2001. I know nothing about it other than it’s a Foremost Admiral and it was my uncles back in the 40s. Any info would be appreciated. I’m being nagged by a friend who wants to buy it for 100$ and I know it’s worth more. Rubbed off some of the black paint on the...




					thecabe.com
				




Didn't we cover this one already?

Frame/fork/guard (wheels?) are the only Schwinn stuff I see here. Tall frame for sure, early 42ish production most likely. I'm gonna guess originally some sort of leftover parts pile special, either factory with correct fenders, etc or jobber/dealer/consumer built. That fork would only have been produced for a tall men's frame at the time, the ladies models with the same 6" head tube didn't come out until 41 when this fork was already supposedly discontinued and no longer produced (still shows up in 40 parts catalog, but no reference as an option on 40 bikes). All the 38-39 ladies models that could have been ordered with a DD fork were 7" head tubes. So maybe getting rid of that last stock of tallboy DDs resulted in a few of these models, who knows for sure unless something conclusive emerges.

Recap: rare tallboy DD fork on a pretty ho-hum carcass with cool family history. I would cobble together a mostly correct/original basic bike with it and enjoy.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 25, 2020)

I’d guess that the bike was probably rebuilt by an LBS postwar with a mix of parts. Your gramps probably wanted a stronger fork so the LBS equipped it with one. Very cool


----------



## Ktdinger (May 25, 2020)




----------



## bikecrazy (May 25, 2020)

Postwar S2s with Typhoon tires. Mismatched wheels with hd spokes on rear and standard spokes on front. The front hub is very interesting. Everything about that build seems to anticipate heavy use. Paperboy?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> 19?? Foremost Admiral | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> Have had this in the shed since 2001. I know nothing about it other than it’s a Foremost Admiral and it was my uncles back in the 40s. Any info would be appreciated. I’m being nagged by a friend who wants to buy it for 100$ and I know it’s worth more. Rubbed off some of the black paint on the...
> ...



Nice catch @Ktdinger why the re-post? You could have just continued with your original post? V/r Shawn


----------

